# Holes on alternanthera reineckii



## Jaap (7 Nov 2014)

Hello

Is this a difficiency or are my shrimp/snails eating the plant?






Thanks


----------



## Vivian Andrew (7 Nov 2014)

Check the below site
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/deficiencies.htm


----------



## roadmaster (7 Nov 2014)

Look's more like mechanical damage from critter's.Any other plant's showing same thing?
If I suspected nutrient deficiency, I would simply add more of everything.


----------



## candymancan (9 Nov 2014)

As someone who uses this plant in all 8 of my fish tanks..  This only happens when

A. you have algae growing on the leaves.
B. Too much lighting burns the leaves

Most of my tanks are simple betta tanks I don't dose anything, and I use shitty lighting and these Renekie grow really good in those tanks, but the tanks with really high lighting I noticed they tend to get some holes specially if they are closer to the lighting.

Im just telling you what I have experienced with this plant


----------



## Christos Ioannou (11 Nov 2014)

candymancan said:


> A. you have algae growing on the leaves.
> B. Too much lighting burns the leaves



That's a very interesting approach. Will increase height of CFLs and see how they respond... I can kind of link this behavior to the time the lights have been lowered. Burned leaves = tastier leaves for critters


----------



## Carpman (8 Dec 2016)

I have got this going on to, its only happened over the last few days 1 of the plants is all most stripped to bare stems. The only changes that have been made are the addition of some gold sucking loachs and some oto's. They have been growing well for the past 3+ weeks.


----------

